# Stock upgrades



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

Is there anything I can do to my 92 sentra se by just grabing some tools and working on the damn thing to upgrade it. I already tried a air box trick that might have givin it some power. This car really sucks compared to my M3 but I want to hook it up to beat those rice fucked up looking hondas. please give help I wanna give some support for all you nissan owners even though i will have bmw love for LIFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Too bad your Sentra SE is missing -R or you would easily be able to whip on the majoity of Hondas out there. Sadly, it's been found by many souls, that a fully modded n/a 1.6 Sentra is almost as strong as a stock SR20DE Sentra/NX2000. Now go out there and find a B13 SE-R and I promise, whatever love you have for you M3 will almost be equalled by the joy of driving an SE-R.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

*exhaust*

what about taking out my resonator will it or will it not help with sound and extra hp.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

More sound does not necessarily mean more horsepower. If your resonator is baffled rather than a straight-thru, yes you will free up more power, however, you will also want a straight-thru muffler.

You could also play with your ignition timing but be careful and watch for detonation.

Switch to synthetic fluid for you motor oil and tranny oil. Put some Water Wetter in your coolant if you can as a cooler running engine will be much more efficient.

Bypass your A/C. If clearances allow, bypass you power steering.

Raise you rear tire pressure to drop rolling resistance. Make sure you do not go over the tires recommended max. Check after driving around for a while.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

would you know how to pop out the resonator? can you tell me how? I think that playing with my ignition is a little to much, i'm still a rookie when it comes to nissan's. Thanx for all the help I really needed this to improve on my skills with the car


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry, never had to pop-out a resonator. I've had a custom cat-back on my SE-R since 1991. This included piping without the resonator.


----------

